# Hi....motor Mounts/tx Mounts 67conv?



## 67conv400 (Dec 21, 2005)

HI, 

I am new to the forum, I came from transamcountry.com


I have a 67 conv with a 400 4 speed, bought for my 35th bday present to myself....

tiem to ressurect it from storage....


what type of motor mounts and tx mounts should I use.....I would like to have it set up right.....

urathane prolly, but where do I get them?


thanks for the help


al


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

I've had poor results with the urethane mounts. Poor durability, and no performance gain to go along with more vibration and discomfort. For this reason, I've been running stock replacement motor and tranny mounts on all the street cars I've been building, and these hold up very well, even with very high torque engines. You can get excellent quality stock replacement mounts from NAPA - no need to go to a restoration parts supplier.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I agree with Lars. I used always go to the catalog first. Then a buddy told me to check with NAPA first. I have since then always went to NAPA first and parts are cheaper and do fit and work well.


----------

